# Hey Kmart bikers!



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 10, 2011)

Since the mountain biking is done if you have a summer season bike pass the Bush will honor it thru the end of the season in October. Come on up.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 11, 2011)

Not a season pass holder but props to them on a classy move.  :beer:


----------

